# splitting Ironwood



## Ehouse (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been Hand-splitting Ironwood (hop hornbeam), about 12" 'round by 14" and would caution anyone to turn the heart away from you after busting the round.  The quarters won't split all the way to center but shake out a spoke that comes back at you in a particularly malevolent fashion.

Ehouse


----------



## Waulie (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been doing the same recently myself.  I did have a couple come at me.  What I ended up doing was splitting two of the edges off the round, maybe about 3 inches thick in the middle.  I then spilt the end pieces in half and what was left of the round in half.  That gave me 4 smallish spilts and two nice, roughly 6X6 spilts which are flat on three sides from each round.  It also reduced the projectiles.  I can't wait to put one of those bigger spilts on for a cold night!  Ironwood is fantastic.  I just wish I had more this big.


----------



## Ehouse (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm surprised at how easily it splits aside from that.  I've never used it.  Does it need long seasoning?  Seems pretty dry but I've only been cutting it dead.  They flop over before they get too big.  Sounds like a good way to do it.

Ehouse


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ehouse said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at how easily it splits aside from that.  I've never used it.  Does it need long seasoning?  Seems pretty dry but I've only been cutting it dead.  They flop over before they get too big.  Sounds like a good way to do it.
> 
> Ehouse


Not sure how long hop hornbeam takes to season, but I know that it's great wood, I believe only hedge is higher in btu's than hop hornbeam.  It is some hard stuff, they used to use that stuff to make ball bearings used in ships, the stuff would never break down and it would not rust or rot like a metal bearing would.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't it sink in water too?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 23, 2011)

krex1010 said:
			
		

> It is some hard stuff, they used to use that stuff to make ball bearings used in ships, the stuff would never break down and it would not rust or rot like a metal bearing would.



Nope. They used Lignum Vitae for roller bearings/bushings in marine & other uses.Not Hophornbeam/Ironwood.Though occasionally Lignum was called Ironwood in the past,not very often though.I have a few tiny Lignum  roller bearings from an old set of venetian blinds,they look just like wooden spools used to hold thread,just much smaller.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lignum_vitae


----------



## Thistle (Sep 23, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Doesn't it sink in water too?



Nope,Hophornbeam dont sink,though its close when green.About the same weight per cubic foot as Osage/Hedge,a bit more than the Hickories.


----------



## Ehouse (Sep 23, 2011)

saving some limbs for walking sticks also!

Ehouse


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> krex1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, I knew the wood they used for those bearings was called ironwood, guess there is more than one species called ironwood depending on where you are.  At least I remembered that there was a wood used for bearings, my memory works halfway at least lol


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 23, 2011)

There are many "ironwoods".
http://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/lumber/wood-species-2/ironwood/


----------



## joefrompa (Sep 23, 2011)

Slow seasoning wood, needs a good base of coals, and creates awesome coals once it burns. Probably one of my favorite woods because of it's combination of high BTU content but piece of cake to split by hand nature.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 23, 2011)

Ehouse said:
			
		

> saving some limbs for walking sticks also!
> 
> Ehouse



Another great use for Hophornbeam/Ironwood - Mallets,Chisel & Tool Handles.One of the best domestic woods for that.Excellent wood for turning on lathe & carving/sculpture because of its very fine close texture.Quickly dulls chisels,gouges,planer knives & sawblades though.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Ehouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some beautiful artwork!! Man I would be proud to possess anything like that to display here!!

Ray


----------

